# سوفت وير رسيفر



## أحمد منصور طرباي (11 نوفمبر 2010)

أريد تنزيل سوفت وير لأجهزة الرسيفير عموما ًو لكن لا أعلم من أين. هل من الممكن مساعدتي؟
جزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (11 نوفمبر 2010)

من موقع الشركة أو منتديات خاصة بالريسيفرات و الاقمار عموما


----------



## kingabdo4 (1 نوفمبر 2011)

* ___السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته ____ *



* لو سمحتم عايز كيفيه عمل تحويل برنامج الدونجل الي رسيفر ؟؟؟*


----------



## zeid25 (1 نوفمبر 2011)

لتنزيل سوفتوير جديد للرسيفر ستحتاج الى :

1 - الرنامج الجديد او السوفتوير الجديد وهذا الملف مختلف من جهاز الى آخر وللحصول عليه
عليك الدخول الى موقع الشركة المصنعة ومن ثم الى رقم الجهاز وتحميل الملف المطلوب .
2 - الكمبيوتر غير قادر على التعامل مباشرة مع جهاز الرسيفر ولذلك ستحتاج الى برنامج
يسمى اللودر loader وهذا البرنامج يتم تنزيله على الكمبيوتر لكي يصبح الكمبيوتر 
قادرا على التعامل مع الرسيفر ويمكن الحصول عليه ايضا من موقع الشركة المصنعة للجهاز.

طبعا هناك مزيد من البرامج الملحقة الإضافية مثل بعض البرامج الخاصة بصنع او تعديل ملفات
المحطات او ترتيبها وكذلك برامج القرصنة لفتح بعض المحطات المشفرة وبرامج اخرى للمهتمين
بهذا الموضوع .


----------



## nagyhmd (4 نوفمبر 2011)

برنامج رسيفر نمبرون


----------



## البندوزر (12 نوفمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم


----------



## البندوزر (12 نوفمبر 2011)

كل عام وانتم بخير


----------



## البندوزر (12 نوفمبر 2011)

لوسمحتم عايز سوفت وير الاسترا 7000


----------



## البندوزر (12 نوفمبر 2011)

ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## البندوزر (12 نوفمبر 2011)

بارك اللة فيكم


----------



## البندوزر (12 نوفمبر 2011)

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## البندوزر (12 نوفمبر 2011)

الموقع دى جامد


----------



## البندوزر (12 نوفمبر 2011)

واللة جامد


----------



## البندوزر (12 نوفمبر 2011)

ماهو الدونجل


----------



## البندوزر (12 نوفمبر 2011)

رسيفر استرا7000


----------



## البندوزر (12 نوفمبر 2011)

السوفت وير بتاع استرا 7000


----------



## البندوزر (12 نوفمبر 2011)

برافووووووووووووووووووووووو


----------



## البندوزر (12 نوفمبر 2011)

كتير اوى ال50 مشاركة


----------



## البندوزر (12 نوفمبر 2011)

واللة كتير


----------



## البندوزر (12 نوفمبر 2011)

بس الموقع دى


----------



## البندوزر (12 نوفمبر 2011)

جامد طحن


----------



## البندوزر (12 نوفمبر 2011)

ووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو


----------



## البندوزر (12 نوفمبر 2011)

100/100


----------



## البندوزر (12 نوفمبر 2011)

كيفية استخدام السوفت وير


----------



## البندوزر (12 نوفمبر 2011)

ياجماعة عايزين السوفت بسرعة


----------



## البندوزر (12 نوفمبر 2011)

بجد انا اتخنقت


----------



## البندوزر (12 نوفمبر 2011)

اوع وشك


----------



## البندوزر (12 نوفمبر 2011)

هاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااى


----------



## البندوزر (12 نوفمبر 2011)

شللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللة


----------



## البندوزر (12 نوفمبر 2011)

هذه المشاركة ذات صلة بملتقى المهندسين العرب : http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?p=2457767&posted=1#post2457767#ixzz1dRh8L3L5

ما يلفظ من قول إلا لديه رقيب عتيد


----------



## البندوزر (12 نوفمبر 2011)

اجمل التهانى للمهندس احمد الغندور


----------



## البندوزر (12 نوفمبر 2011)

كل الشكر والتقدير


----------



## البندوزر (12 نوفمبر 2011)

لكل المهندسين العرب


----------



## البندوزر (12 نوفمبر 2011)

والموقع والعاملين بية


----------



## البندوزر (12 نوفمبر 2011)

مرسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسى


----------



## البندوزر (12 نوفمبر 2011)

تحيا مصر


----------



## البندوزر (12 نوفمبر 2011)

الة يحرص مصر


----------



## البندوزر (12 نوفمبر 2011)

رنا يعدى الايام دى على خير


----------



## البندوزر (12 نوفمبر 2011)

ربنا يرحمنا


----------



## البندوزر (12 نوفمبر 2011)

ويرحم اموتنا واموات المسلمين


----------



## البندوزر (12 نوفمبر 2011)

ويشفى مرضانا ومرضى المسلمين


----------



## البندوزر (12 نوفمبر 2011)

كلة بالحب


----------



## البندوزر (12 نوفمبر 2011)

والتوفيق من عند اللة


----------



## البندوزر (12 نوفمبر 2011)

اللة اكبر


----------



## البندوزر (12 نوفمبر 2011)

الحمد للة


----------



## البندوزر (12 نوفمبر 2011)

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## البندوزر (12 نوفمبر 2011)

ةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةة


----------



## البندوزر (12 نوفمبر 2011)

اشهد ان لا الة الا اللة


----------



## البندوزر (12 نوفمبر 2011)

واشهد ان محمد رسول اللة


----------



## البندوزر (12 نوفمبر 2011)

ايوا كدة يا وديع


----------



## البندوزر (12 نوفمبر 2011)

يييييييييييييييييييييييييييي


----------



## البندوزر (12 نوفمبر 2011)

عععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععع


----------



## البندوزر (12 نوفمبر 2011)

ةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةة


----------



## البندوزر (12 نوفمبر 2011)

سسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسس


----------



## البندوزر (12 نوفمبر 2011)

اخيرا


----------



## البندوزر (12 نوفمبر 2011)

اخيرا واللة تمام


----------



## طارق اليابانى (4 ديسمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم مشكور على هذه المعلومات وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## طارق اليابانى (4 ديسمبر 2011)

تحياااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا مصر


----------



## طارق اليابانى (4 ديسمبر 2011)

وتحيا الثورة العربيه


----------



## طارق اليابانى (4 ديسمبر 2011)

ويارب مستقبل افضل لكل المصريين


----------



## طارق اليابانى (4 ديسمبر 2011)

ومن النهارده مفيش.....................................................


----------



## رضاوجمال (10 مارس 2012)

مشكووووووووووووووووور


----------



## ENG 33 (30 مارس 2012)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## kadryman (16 نوفمبر 2012)

احتاااااج لودر رسيفر برفكس9400


----------

